# Measles?



## dhortonjr (Aug 8, 2012)

He is eight months old, just started his monthly dosage of ivermectin last week and this started happening...What is this? I have heard that nustock can clear this up. Just trying to get some other pov's. Thanks!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What is he on Ivermectin for? Mange? heartworm treatment? He could be having an allergic reaction to the Ivermectin.....one of the many side affects of the poison. And judging from the pic he is a BLUE?? blues tend to suffer more skin issues and are sensitive but pit bulls in general of any color can also be very sensitive as well.


----------

